# Considering moving  to Bristol



## JasonKara (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello there, I'm currently living in Athens-Greece and i'm thinking bout moving to Bristol for a fresh start. I was born in Wales ( Mother is welsh ) so i've got the british passport and citizenship. 

I'm a freelance illustrator and a drummer (30 years old), so my main concern is finding the right place that combines both. A community of musicians(rehearsal spaces, live bars/clubs) and creative people of all sorts ( screen printing shops, art galleries, hangouts etc).

Ideally an area where u can get around easily by bicycle, close to parks, friendly people, active during the day and night so I can mingle easier since I wont know anyone there.

Oh and the cheaper the better obviously 

Thanks in advance !
Jason


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 27, 2017)

Easton sounds like it would suit you but it's not cheap. In fact all the places in Bristol that are similar to what you want are not cheap.


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep. You've got all that but not cheap. Well relative innit. Unless you want to live right out of town. There's various Facebook groups for areas of Bristol. I'm on the BS3 one. That's Bedminster, Southville, Knowle, Tottadown, just south of the city centre. The FB group is a bit wanky TBH. But you might get an idea of accommodation availability / price.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in BS3 too, but it sounds like what you want would be Montpellier or St Werburghs


----------



## Riklet (Apr 21, 2017)

Bristol is so 2012. Full of peeps who have 'moved to Bristol'.

I would move somewhere else and make it cool and alternative instead. Bristol is now well expensive and parts are just a hilarious bubble.

Ok i am a cynical Bathonian it must be said, all my mates love Bristol.


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 26, 2017)

House across from us (2 bed terrace) in Victoria Park just went for £300k the day it went on the market.  I'm one of the few of my mates who grew up round here who can still afford it and that's only cause my wife got her place 7 years ago.  Trying our best to catch up with London...


----------



## TomoT (Jul 6, 2017)

BS3 isn't a bad place to start compared to the prices of other places in the city. Just like everywhere, best to avoid the city centre! Bit further out, but if you have a bike it's very easy to commute around Bristol. Worth considering: Eastville, Fishponds, Eastfield, Horfield etc.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2017)

TomoT said:


> BS3 isn't a bad place to start compared to the prices of other places in the city. Just like everywhere, best to avoid the city centre! Bit further out, but if you have a bike it's very easy to commute around Bristol. Worth considering: Eastville, Fishponds, Eastfield, Horfield etc.


 
Eastville and Fishponds are cultural shitholes, I don't think the OP would like them. Horfield is just as dull.

I don't know where Eastfield is.


----------



## TomoT (Jul 6, 2017)

Geri said:


> Eastville and Fishponds are cultural shitholes, I don't think the OP would like them. Horfield is just as dull.
> 
> I don't know where Eastfield is.



Nearer to southmead hospital. Very true, but if OP is looking for somewhere cheaper, then these would still be a good shout. Stokes croft and the city centre aren't too far. But then again, I don't think anywhere in Bristol is too far away unless you're somewhere like Filton


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 6, 2017)

Bristol to be reclassified as London suburb


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2017)

move to Cardiff instead


----------

